# Ecotech Radion XR15w Freshwater LED



## gex23 (13 Sep 2014)

Coming back to planted aquariums after over 5 years out of the game and so much has changed in that time!

I'm looking at going for an LED setup due to flexibility and over all appearance of LED units - i've previously owned TMC Gro-beam 1000s for my dart frog setups and an ATI sun power dimmer unit and want to try something different....

So i've found the Ecotech XR15w - has anyone one this site used / experienced this unit?

I've been on planted tank and found a few users and on the whole they seemed happy, the colour rendition seems ok, though reds could do with more 'pop' as it were.... here are the images I found (this is at around 6400k) :




 

It looks a little cold to me but I guess that's due to the CRI index of the LEDs themselves?

Thoughts on this unit? Compared to say the Maxspect Nano (8000k) - I know a user on here was using the 120w variant? Or even the Kessil 150w Amazon sun (lack of functionality puts me off this).

I look forward to your thoughts on this unit.

Regards

Anthony

I have a decision to make on tanks too but that's for another thread.


----------



## Julian (13 Sep 2014)

The general belief on this forum, and in my own experience, is that it doesn't matter what light you have (as long as it's white and not red or something crazy), and as long as you can control the brightness, it will be fine to grow any plant you like.

Manufacturers try to fill your head full of rubbish just to get you to buy their product, beware.


----------



## pepedopolous (13 Sep 2014)

With the software for the Radion, it should be possible to choose anything from 4000k to 10000k or even bluer. It's a new light so I doubt you'll find many user reports for now. I don't own a Maxpsect but it is certainly less controllable (only 2 colour channels).

Aha! Seems it doesn't get Tom Barr's stamp of approval: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=701049&page=2

P


----------



## mr. luke (14 Sep 2014)

The 'uv' led on the tile is completely pointless too imo.
Seems a ridiculous price for something you can do with leds a fairly simple cirtcuit.
Ive seen one of these in the flesh, although it does look smart as a unit id say it it full of features youll never use. Reminds me a bit of smart watches lol.


----------



## pepedopolous (14 Sep 2014)

I think for marine the Radion has almost become a standard purchase. Needs more effort for freshwater but despite Tom Barr's criticism, it will grow plants nonetheless. CO2 is more important anyway.

P


----------



## gex23 (14 Sep 2014)

Cheers for the opinions and insight everyone - definitely something to mull over.

I'm still not 100% on the Eco-tech but it's between these three :

- Eco-Tech Radion XR15w Freshwater - complete customisation along with sunrise / sunset / lunar cycles - poor colour rendition?
- Kessil 360w Tuna Sun (when it's finally released over here) - great colour rendition but worried about lack of spread and con
- ATI Sunpower 4 x 24w dimmable - Great build quality and excellent colour rendition given the right tubes - old tech though?


----------



## ITC Aquatics - Jez (22 Oct 2014)

Hi 
I am Jez from ITC Aquatics and the Ecotech UK distributor. As a new sponsor on here I have not had a chance yet to get too involved but as there has been some questions about the new XR15 FW I thought I would just try and add a little clarity. 

The XR15 FW is actually very flexible in how it can be configured once connected to the cloud control platform Ecosmart Live. So as much as there are default lighting scenes built into the centre mode button. When connected up you have complete control over each one of the LED channels and you can adjust to suit your own personal tastes has to how warm or cold the appearance is. You can also set multiple changes of output and spectrum across the day. Perhaps starting with a warm sunrise colour developing into a bright daylight for growth then transitioning into  an evening viewing mode, where you have adjusted the colour to bring out fish detail or create a visually appealing appearance. It is ultimately up to the user as to what they like.

As for some of the LED colour  (UV) choices, the intention with the fresh water  light is to offer people choice to light their aquarium as they like. So for some applications the UV channels help saturate shrimp colours or bring out detail in certain fish. One of the things we have learnt from the Marine hobby is people love the flexibility full spectrum brings to their aquarium rather than being limited to a few warm whites and a couple of reds. The cluster in the FW are not the same as the marine and favour freshwater species.

I will be around here to answer support queries or product questions, I have been a life long aquarist and love all aspect of our hobby and was actually one of the people who encouraged Ecotech Marine to bring their lighting expertise to the tropical world. Feel free to PM me with any support issues either here or at info@itcaqautics.co.uk

Regards Jez


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Oct 2014)

Hello Jez,
                Thanks very much and it\s great that you are here to help answer some questions.

Unfortunately, UV is not really appropriate for freshwater plants and it would have been better if your cluster contained ROY G BIV diodes. That combination provides the best chance of simulating some of the more popular colors found in the T5 or HQI bulbs and fixtures that we have grown fond of.

Particularly annoying is the failure of the EcoSmart Live web application to specifically inhibit UV, although I assume that dragging the Violet slider to zero accomplishes this?

The application also is deficient in that when programming the color waypoints, one can only select Kelvin colors.  On the Demo page there is a slider selection for ROY G BIV as well as for Kelvin. Sliding the ROY G BIV selector provides much more interesting colors and is easier to work with.

Since the Kelvin color band is not only irrelevant, but boring for freshwater users, would it be possible to enable the same ROY G BIV color band slider on the programming page?

Also, Instead of showing the wattage output as the intensity slider, it would be of great help to have an option to display PAR output at some arbitrary distance. That would be of great assistance to freshwater users. 

Cheers,


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Oct 2014)

Well said Clive...that would indeed be much more helpful for a planted tank.


----------



## GreenNeedle (22 Oct 2014)

I thought LEDs virtually eliminated the problem with UV rays that you get with normal lighting?  Sure I saw some info on that years ago.


----------



## ITC Aquatics - Jez (22 Oct 2014)

Hi ceg4048
Thanks very much for a lot of helpful feedback, you have highlighted some very good points that I have passed to the Ecotech engineers.

To clarify a couple of the points you raised

Un





> fortunately, UV is not really appropriate for freshwater plants and it would have been better if your cluster contained ROY G BIV diodes. That combination provides the best chance of simulating some of the more popular colors found in the T5 or HQI bulbs and fixtures that we have grown fond of.



It would be very helpful to Ecotech if you could recommend some particular popular combinations of T5 and HQI that are popular, Ecotech can then analyse those and add them in as preset for people to start with. As for UV (the leds used are actually more at the violet end rather than pure UV) these like on our Marine lamps are included not because the fish and corals need them but because once people get to play with the controllability of a fully programable LED they like to create points for both growth and viewing and UV enhances certain colours.



> Particularly annoying is the failure of the EcoSmart Live web application to specifically inhibit UV, although I assume that dragging the Violet slider to zero accomplishes this?



As you correctly note if you want zero from the UV/violet leds you just set the slider to zero for that point.



> The application also is deficient in that when programming the color waypoints, one can only select Kelvin colors. On the Demo page there is a slider selection for ROY G BIV as well as for Kelvin. Sliding the ROY G BIV selector provides much more interesting colors and is easier to work with.



Well you noticed something that the engineers missed yes it does exists on the live demo but not on the way points programming but it will in the future so thanks the programming elves are working as we speak.



> Also, Instead of showing the wattage output as the intensity slider, it would be of great help to have an option to display PAR output at some arbitrary distance. That would be of great assistance to freshwater users.



This is already in the works but it is a very variable measurement to calculate as each light is at a different height, different water depth, different clarity and you also need to factor in the difference between light loss through air and water. Needless to say it will be a future feature and is being worked.

Also if we need to modify the presets for more planted and tropical spectrums then anyone who has a fave combination please feel free to chip in.

Again thanks for your feedback it is very much appreciated

regards Jez

Hi 
Although the LEDs used in aquatic fixtures get called UV they fall into violet range to be technically correct rather than the stuff that gives you sunburn.

regards Jez


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Oct 2014)

Jez said:


> Although the LEDs used in aquatic fixtures get called UV they fall into violet range to be technically correct rather than the stuff that gives you sunburn.



Thats what I was led to believe.  That LED produces virtually all of its light in the visible range with next to no actual UV or IR.


----------



## ceg4048 (23 Oct 2014)

Jez said:


> It would be very helpful to Ecotech if you could recommend some particular popular combinations of T5 and HQI that are popular, Ecotech can then analyse those and add them in as preset for people to start with.


Hi Jez,
        Yes that would be outstanding and, if accomplished you would have our eternal gratitude. 
Please find below a sample list of the more desirable bulbs, highly regarded for their color rendition. 
Please note however, that the key to the success of achieving the best rendition is the ability to use the different bulbs in combination. So to be useful, the application should have an option first for simulating a given bulb model, but also there should be an option to select the desired mix of models.

If you would permit my indulgence, since the XR30 line has dual clusters, it would be  pure sweetness to be able to have each cluster produce a different model so as to simulate the combination of bulbs back to front or front to back. Tricky, I realize...

Metal Halide 
ADA NAG (Model 108-0471) 
ADA NAMH (Model 108-047)

Fluorescent
Arcadia Plant Pro  
Arcadia Freshwater Pro

Interpet Daylight Plus

Zoo Med Ultra Sun 6500K

Interpet Triplus

Hope this helps!

Cheers,


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Oct 2014)

A very interesting read so far! are these in the UK yet?


----------



## Stu Worrall (23 Oct 2014)

there's a few on ebay Gary.  They look really good.


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 Oct 2014)

stuworrall said:


> there's a few on ebay Gary.  They look really good.


  What the FW versions? I have been watching Charter House Aquatics to see when they are getting them in - look like they have the marine versions and the mount bracket, but no FW version


----------



## prdad (23 Oct 2014)

Got mine from oasis aquatics in Salford.  Bit fiddly when first plugged into the mac but soon addressed the order in which things should be done to keep the browser from failing. My one reservation is that it is cloud based and if the sites down or your Internet connection is, no programming. What if eco tech go bump? An expensive light back on a mechanical timer! They should bring back the stand alone software as an option.
Other than that it's perfect. It's in my bedroom and the control over lighting makes it a very relaxing feature. And the power I use in the evenings doesn't even kick the fan in, so it's silent. 8/10 upto now.


----------



## Stu Worrall (26 Oct 2014)

Gary Nelson said:


> What the FW versions? I have been watching Charter House Aquatics to see when they are getting them in - look like they have the marine versions and the mount bracket, but no FW version


spotted this one gary - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ecotech-Marine-Radion-XR15FW-Freshwater-Lighting-Unit-/331314845282


----------



## ITC Aquatics - Jez (31 Oct 2014)

HI 
Thanks very much for the feedback, I will pass the preferred tube choices onto the engineers at Ecotech, there are some really useful information. 

If anybody else has suggestions or fave lamps please let me know.

Also if you anyone is having problems configuring the Radion then please feel free to give me a call and I can step you through it.
07970 109797

There are a couple of points worth doing before installing. 

Make sure you have Java installed (Windows) and make sure its up to date. (Mac and Windows) Also temporarily disable virus checker as a few kill the connection manager dead.

if all else fails give me a call 07970 109797

Regards Jez

There has been a slightly limited supply due to global demand at launch but we now have units in stock and are starting to roll out our dealer program.
If anyone would like us to talk to their local store about getting a demo unit installed please let me know.

regards jez


----------



## Gary Nelson (31 Oct 2014)

I got mine yesterday and am really pleased with it! The control over the lighting spectrum is incredible! I might have to invest in the reef link though, as control over it from the iPad would be handy.


----------



## ITC Aquatics - Jez (31 Oct 2014)

Glad you like it Gary

jez


----------



## sanj (1 Nov 2014)

I was looking at one of these for an 80*50*50cm tank, but I am not clear on how much rim is required around the tank for the mount? The brace bars on my tank are quite high, there is only 1cm between the rim and brace bar except in the corner which I don't think I an ideal position. Any ideas or is that enough?


----------



## ITC Aquatics - Jez (3 Nov 2014)

Hi
here is a link to the mount instructions, you can see the optional spacer this allows you grip better on tanks with brace bars. 1cm should be sufficient to get the bracket to mount and bite with a stress bar. http://ecotechmarine.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/RMS_Tank_Mount_Instructions_NoBleed.pdf

Let me know if you have any other questions

regards jez


----------



## Tim Harrison (31 May 2015)

Any update on how the programming elves are doing with the suggested upgrades?
And is Ecotech considering Tom Barr's comments regarding the '...red and orange/yellow in the output in the spect graph...and being able to balance things so you CAN running the lights for FW at 100%...'? I'd buy one tomorrow if this was addressed.


----------



## Adam Chambers (4 Aug 2016)

Sorry to dig it up but found this old thread doing a search for the lights. Do we know if the software was ever updated as at £800 it will cost for 3 lights I would like to know prior to ordering them. 

Are there any better alternatives for the monies we are discussing. 

The only other ones that look similar and seem to offer what appears the same functionality are Aqua Illumination 52HD but they are double the price at around £1500 for 3?

Any others to consider. I just want good LED lights that offer sunrise/sunset programs and someone to confirm if dark blue can be set as night light then.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Aug 2016)

There have been several software updates but I don't think they have addressed the concerns above...
Having said that I brought one anyway and it's a pretty decent light and I'm happy with it as is.
A popular alternative is Kessil Tuna Sun, this is an excellent light as well.
George is using them on one of his many scapes http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/custom-eareef-1200s-my-ideal-aquascaping-aquarium.41133/


----------



## Adam Chambers (15 Aug 2016)

Just want to say thank you for the reply, I opted for 3 Kessil Tuna Sun with controller in the end as they look aesthetically more pleasing I feel and although a few hundred quid more wasn't a huge difference in grand scheme of things.

Kind regards,

Adam


----------

